# Coupled-out light



## Bughuul

Hola, chicos. Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre una 'red -o rejilla- de difracción' ('diffraction grating') que redirige o redirecciona difractivamente la luz que incide en ella. El caso es que hay un término ('coupled-out') que me tiene un poco desconcertado. Por ejemplo, en la siguiente frase:

-A 'multibeam diffraction grating’ is a diffraction grating that produces coupled-out light that includes a plurality of light beams.

Algunos posibles equivalentes que se me ocurren: 'luz desacoplada', 'luz separada', 'luz dividida', 'luz difractada', 'luz desviada', 'luz desfasada', 'luz desensamblada'... ¿Cuál creéis que puede encajar mejor? ¿Alguna otra sugerencia? (¿O significa todo lo contrario? -> *'Luz acoplada', *'luz ensamblada'...).  No sé, me choca que los términos 'coupled' y 'out' se unan o combinen -qué ironía- de esta forma. No estoy seguro de descifrar correctamente el significado. Mi propuesta:

-Una 'red de difracción multihaz' es una red de difracción que produce luz desacoplada que incluye múltiples haces de luz.

Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Benzene

_Sugiero "coupled-out light" = "luz colimada".

Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## Bughuul

Benzene said:


> _Sugiero "coupled-out light" = "luz colimada".
> 
> Bye,
> *Benzene*_



Gracias, Benzene. Se agradece tu aportación.

Según Wikipedia, "se denomina luz colimada a la luz cuyos rayos son paralelos entre sí" y, según el DRAE, 'Colimar' es "1. tr. Fís. Obtener o concentrar un haz de rayos paralelos a partir de un foco luminoso". Yo también había pensado en el término que propones, pero justo en el párrafo siguiente hay dos frases que parecen contradecir esta opción:

-"The light beams of the plurality produced by a multibeam diffraction grating have different principal angular directions from one another".
-"In particular, by definition, a light beam of the plurality has a predetermined principal angular direction that is different from another light beam of the light beam plurality as a result of diffractive coupling and diffractive redirection of incident light by the multibeam diffraction grating".

El término 'coupled-out (light)' me está trayendo de cabeza. No sé si significa una cosa ('luz desacoplada, desviada') o la contraria ('luz acoplada, paralela, colimada') y no termino de despejar mis dudas. Por favor, ¿alguien puede arrojar algo más de luz sobre este asunto? (Pun intended!).


----------



## Pablo75

Hola @Bughuul

Sólo por tirarte un salvavidas, no tengo conocimiento previo del tema. Úsalo bajo tu responsabilidad.

Por lo que pude encontrar, hablando de tecnología de fibra óptica, los "grating couplers" son dispositivos para introducir o separar señales en un medio óptico. Un "input grating coupler" permite introducir una señal en un medio (fibra óptica), "to couple (into)" (verbo), mientras que un "output grating coupler" permite extraer una señal del medio, "to couple out". Podría decirse que en el primer caso la señal es inyectada, mezclada o multiplexada; en el segundo es separada, filtrada o demultiplexada.

Ver: Optical Guided-wave Chemical and Biosensors I


----------



## Mastoc

Mi sugerencia:
Una red de difracción multihaz es una red de difracción que dispersa la luz incidente en múltiples rayos de luz.


----------



## Bughuul

Pablo75 said:


> Hola @Bughuul
> 
> Sólo por tirarte un salvavidas, no tengo conocimiento previo del tema. Úsalo bajo tu responsabilidad.
> 
> Por lo que pude encontrar, hablando de tecnología de fibra óptica, los "grating couplers" son dispositivos para introducir o separar señales en un medio óptico. Un "input grating coupler" permite introducir una señal en un medio (fibra óptica), "to couple (into)" (verbo), mientras que un "output grating coupler" permite extraer una señal del medio, "to couple out". Podría decirse que en el primer caso la señal es inyectada, mezclada o multiplexada; en el segundo es separada, filtrada o demultiplexada.
> 
> Ver: Optical Guided-wave Chemical and Biosensors I



Muchas gracias, @Pablo75. Tu explicación, tus sugerencias y el enlace aportado me han venido de lujo.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo: en este caso, 'to couple into' sería 'introducir' o 'inyectar', mientras que 'to couple out' podría equivaler a 'filtrar' o 'separar'.

¡Saludos cordiales!


----------



## Bughuul

Mastoc said:


> Mi sugerencia:
> Una red de difracción multihaz es una red de difracción que dispersa la luz incidente en múltiples rayos de luz.



Gracias, @Mastoc. Me gusta tu traducción. La única pega es que 'coupled-out light' aparece numerosas veces a lo largo del texto, por lo que necesito una equivalencia de estos tres términos.

En tu opinión, ¿qué sería 'coupled-out light'? ¿'Luz dispersada', 'luz incidente'?

¡Saludos cordiales!


----------



## Mastoc

Me parece que "dispersar" no es la palabra del todo adecuada
Posiblemente se refiera a que la red separa de la luz incidente una parte que es difractada en múltiples haces de luz
De ser así a "coupled out light" habría que darle el sentido de que es una parte de la luz que se separa de la luz incidente.
Saludos


----------



## Ballenero

Luz refractada, quizás.

_La refracción implica un cambio de la longitud de onda y velocidad de la onda a medida que pasa a otro medio._

Esto explicaría lo de coupled-out.


----------



## Bughuul

Muchas gracias por vuestras sugerencias, compañeros @Mastoc y @Ballenero. Quedan apuntadas junto con el resto de opciones que se han mencionado ('luz filtrada', 'luz separada', 'luz desacoplada').

¡Saludos cordiales!


----------

